# Remember Legends of the Hidden Temple?



## GatodeCafe (Jul 17, 2008)

I literally shit you not, I have been watching this show on Nick GAS for the whole past week. I have no idea why, but it's truly one of my favorite shows from my childhood. I mean, remember the Shrine of the Silver MONKEY? Why was that stupid monkey statue so fucking hard to put together? I have no idea! Anyway, I just thought I'd throw out how incredibly awesome that show was, and see if anybody actually agrees with me. 

You can buy the t-shirts online now from a couple sites, I reckon I'm gonna get me a silver snakes T. They were always my favorite.


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Jul 18, 2008)

Dude hell yeah, that was one of my favorites from childhood as well. I didn't think anyone but me remembered that show lol.


----------



## JamestheDoc (Jul 19, 2008)

Dude, I so wanted to be on that show, but I never got a chance to, I didn't live in Orlando when it was on... T w T


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jul 19, 2008)

Heheheheheh.  "And now, back to that giant, talking stone head."


----------



## arcticsilver (Jul 19, 2008)

That was an awesome show.


----------



## Krugg (Jul 19, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DoSLSckfb3I

Made me laugh when I found it.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 19, 2008)

God, do I remember that. I remember all those great shows from the 90's...they were fucking awesome compared with the shit they're showing now. 

I wish I could buy that channel where they show all those old shows.


----------



## Wontoon Kangaroo (Jul 19, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> God, do I remember that. I remember all those great shows from the 90's...they were fucking awesome compared with the shit they're showing now.
> 
> I wish I could buy that channel where they show all those old shows.



There's a network called Nickelodeon GAS (Games and Sports) where they show all of their game shows. A lot of digital cable networks supply it.

I've never seen many actually make it through the last temple with all three pieces of the statue, and I read somewhere that there was a certain placement of guards making that portion of the show was unwinnable in most cases.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh wowsers. Between watching this with a bag of Funyuns (spelling? Ah fuck it) or having a lineup of Ren and Stimpy, Rugrats, and Beetlejuice, I don't know which memory's more bittersweet.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jul 20, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> God, do I remember that. I remember all those great shows from the 90's...they were fucking awesome compared with the shit they're showing now.




Same here. This show is one example of a show I definitely remember watching from my childhood.


----------



## Sedit (Jul 20, 2008)

Great show...the temple at the end looked like a shitload of fun! (who DID'NT imagine having that in there backyard?!)

Guts was kinda cool too...that fucking padded pyramid at the end was wicked

Nick had good shows back then...I loved Pete And Pete!  Artie was was the shiz-NITE! And Are you Afraid Of The Dark was cool too


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 20, 2008)

It makes me feel old reminiscing about stuff like this.

I'm only 20 and I feel like I'm 70. Goddamn.

"Back in the day, children, your graddaddy would sit in front of the big boxy tv set and watch it for hours on end, until his brain had become soft as cream cheese."


----------



## Sedit (Jul 20, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> It makes me feel old reminiscing about stuff like this.
> 
> I'm only 20 and I feel like I'm 70. Goddamn.



PFFFT, I'm almost 29...fucking years go buy too quick!  Plus years of hedonistic self-abuse have rendered me with the mind of an 18yo, and the body of a 50yo....life, is fucking rollercoaster, and I just wish the guy in front would stop hurling


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 20, 2008)

gods i loved this show, when i had GAS a year ago i watched Legends all the time and found myself pissed at how stupid the kids were running through the temple, "why are you standing there for 15 seconds if the door is locked?!" 

Yeah i wanted to go on that show as a kid.


----------



## Frantic (Jul 20, 2008)

Haha, yeah, I was so happy when I found out that Nick GAS was playing reruns of it.  It hasn't aged all that well, but it's still fun to watch every now and then.  The silver snakes were my favorite as well.

Oh, it's also pretty amusing seeing all of the old prizes.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 20, 2008)

It was okay, but the producers obviously rigged the Temple sometimes so that it was impossible to make it through to the item and back out before the time limit. In fact, the "Monkey Statue" room (room with the three parts of the monkey that had to be combined to move to the next room), one time a contestant accidently dropped one part out of the temple, and rather than stop the clock and replace the part to give the contestant a fair chance to complete the room, they let the clock keep running and it cost them about 10 seconds before it could be successfully tossed back up to the contestant.


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 21, 2008)

That shit is old, I barley remember it. Is it where like a game show or something, then if you get lost these tribal guys grab you. I was 6 when it came out i think


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 22, 2008)

I barely remeber it but I remeber it was awsome. there was some tiki or statue or something that would talk and at teh very end I remember them having to go through some kind of multroom maze with tons of stuff. It was hillarious


----------

